# Power buttons



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok so i bought this Motherboard and am creating a custom case for it but i have run into a problem with finding a on/off switch. 
this is my first build so im kinda new to building. 
any thought would help.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Take a look here and see if you find anything you like.

PC Case Mods Store


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

That is an excellent place for mod parts that gavinzach linked you. I have spent plenty of money there to my wifes distaste..lol

There are other as well...like frozen cpu or performancepc

What you are looking for is a Momentary switch like this one
Amber Illuminated Bulgin Style "Momentary" Vandal Switch - 22mm -Silver Housing - Dot Illumination - FrozenCPU.com
or
Delrin Vandal Resistant Illuminated Switch Black - Blue Ring Products Model: VSW-BK-RING-BL [VSW-BK-RING-BL] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

sorry i dont really know what im looking for.
These are cool but i dont know if this will work.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You could use those. They are neat.

When you say you are going to build a custom case, do you mean from scratch, or modify an existing case?


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

scratch. i got a 3/4 server rack from the "scrap yard" (work). so i am making a case to mount in it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay. Then they should work beautifully for your needs...

I would suggest to pick up a scrap ATX case and use the Motherboard tray and back panel from it... It will save you a ton of work in the long run!


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

will any ATX case work or do i need a mATX case? sorry new to building.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

A server board is, usually, larger than a standard ATX board, so I would suggest going with a full ATX if you can find one. This will leave you room for expansion in the future.


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

ok thanks for the help.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem. Any other questions help or direction you may need, post right back here and we will be here to help.

Of course, post some pics if you want to show off too...!


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

o there will be pictures (if i like how it turns out).


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

o how will i know whats a ATX motherboard tray and whats not?


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

*more power button questions*

would it be possible to add a power supply for my lights and e-l wire with a switch? so taking The normal one of these and connecting it to the green and a black wire on a mother board. Is this possible?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sorry, I don't quite understand what you are asking? Are you talking about the Power LED and HDD led? Or are you talking about accent lighting?


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

i have 4 cold cathode lights and 4 el light sata wires that i want to have only come on when i like to hook up to a switch on a separate power supply. so i dont have to worry about the wattage on me buying a new power supply that i need.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, so you want to run 2 PSU's? 

It is possible, although I don't know if I would recommend it.

I am assuming you mean a second ATX PSU...

Or do you mean a PSU designed to power lights alone?


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

it is an atx psu but it would be for light alone.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You could power the PSU with a switch, but it cannot be a momentary switch. 

There is a green wire in the PSU that needs to be grounded to power it. It is as simple as hooking one pole of the switch to the green wire and one pole of the switch to a black wire (gnd).

The PSU will turn on and supply power.


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

ok thanks for the info. im working on a google sketchup drawing of the case right now ill post it when i think im done.


----------

